

Show HN: DealPage - Aggregation of all Group Buying Daily Deal Sites - huge_ness
http://dealpage.me/

======
mgkimsal
"love deals, hate email?" then the first thing hitting me is a dialog to enter
my email? Messaging seems disjointed.

~~~
splish
If the screen presented in the lightbox when the page loads is critical enough
that it needs to happen every time any user visits the homepage, then perhaps
consider incorporating it onto the page itself as the first thing users see
when they land on 'home'.

The forced interaction of requiring a user to make an additional click on the
'x' to move on to anywhere else on your site is frustrating. (Considering the
banner is also ever-present this seems redundant)

Edit: Lightbox also showing up on your About page - it's a bit much at this
point.

~~~
wesbos
Thanks for all your feedback - keep it coming.

You can turn off the lightbox by checking the "never show me again" checkbox.

------
dudurocha
Guys, this is the first one around of its kinds in the US? I wonder this
because here in brazil, where the group buying came some months after groupon,
we already have something like this. Not only this, we have clone of these.
The biggest is www.saveme.com.br. It was already aquired by the biggest
internet company in brazil, the buscape.com.br.

I wondered this because the major inovation here in brazil, arent inovation,
just some "braziliatization" of US new startups.

~~~
joshtronic
Definitely not the first. Deal aggregation sites are quite possibly a bigger
trend than the group buying sites themselves

------
jh3
When you select the state you're in, a city is automatically "selected" in the
final drop down box. I was kind of expecting the page to automatically reload
with the deals around the city it chose. You need to actually reselect the
city to have the page refresh, though.

Instead of having the city automatically selected, maybe have it say "Choose a
city." Or have the the page refresh right away for the default city selection.

I am also not a fan of the fade-in/-out the "DealPage" text does when you
hover over it. Mainly due to the fact that you can hover over the text a bunch
of times very fast and then have to watch the logo fade from white to black
over and over.

Other than those small gripes, the site is very nice visually. Good job!

~~~
duck
Yep, that confused me too. Also, I would make the default USA.

~~~
theBeast
But it would make sense to be Canada, seeing as it initially all started with
dealpage.ca only based out of a few cities major cities in Canada. Just
recently it was updated to handle a lot more cities within NA

~~~
duck
I think I would look at the traffic and whichever is highest be the default.
Since it was posted on HN, in general, traffic will be predominantly from the
states.

------
lowprofile
It looks great but I just want the data, I would like just text info, to make
it as quick and clean as possible. Images and colors are sexy but I want to do
a transaction not look at the site. This is my personal weirdness so take it
for what it is worth.

I do not know the display requirements for each provider but a clean look,
where I can sort by coupon category would be nice. I really don't care about
the provider of the deal, just the deal.

That being said it looks like a really good start.

~~~
clarke78
Got rid of the huge deal "provider" / service and made it smaller. Should
check out the change: <http://dealpage.me> Considering your other comments as
well.

------
jsm386
What are you guys doing that Yipit doesn't do? Not that there isn't a place
for multiple deal aggregators, but they've been doing/refining aggregation for
a while.

~~~
clarke78
Yipit isn't in Canada. DealPage seems to be going International.

~~~
spulec
Yipit is actually in Toronto, Montreal, and Vancouver.

~~~
clarke78
You're right, just saw that (sorry). But I mean, 3 cities isn't exactly
grabbing the Canadian market.

------
will_lam
I've seen these guys evolve when they were literally "a page full of deals"
(hence DealPage). It'll be interesting to see how things will unravel in this
space because I think user experience will be a huge factor in retaining
engaged users.

------
acangiano
huge_ness, this is a great service. Please note however that
acangiano+dealpage@gmail.com is a valid email address.

~~~
Yzupnick
A simple "Your email validation has a bug" would have been sufficient. No need
to be condescending.

~~~
acangiano
It was pointing out how annoying broken validations can be, rather than trying
to be condescending. Nevertheless, I rephrased it in a nicer way. Thanks.

------
georgezamfir
I would seriously consider making this page more accessible and thus, more
usable.

------
joshtronic
"All" is an understatement, I didn't see CrowdSavings.com on there!

------
christopherslee
visually it's very nice! great job.

(but there are 400+ something groupon clones out there (and growing every
day.) So technically it's not "all.")

------
farhanpatel
heres another great one. works quite well. <http://www.dealcompactor.com/>

------
Betard
Great Job Guys!

